# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Legless Queen

## scaie

One of my queens has lost her middle leg, she still seems to be laying, do I wait for her to be superseded or intervene?  She's a 2014 queen but quite small.

----------


## greengumbo

> One of my queens has lost her middle leg, she still seems to be laying, do I wait for her to be superseded or intervene?  She's a 2014 queen but quite small.


Not much you can do at the moment anyway as no drones about yet to get a new virgin mated. So I would just leave her be  :Smile:

----------

